# John Murray on the Importance of Catechesis



## TylerRay (May 9, 2015)

A precious excerpt from one of John Murray's children's classes at Knox Presbyterian Church:



> Murray: You know, for those who get to heaven it must of course be a supreme joy to see whom, Nancy? What will be the supreme vision of heaven? Do you understand my question?
> 
> Nancy: No!
> 
> ...



This comes from Iain Murray's short biography of John Murray.


----------

